# JUST STARTED IVF - any tips?????



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Everyone, 

Just joined up today - bit nervous as never been on anything like this.. 

Well myself and my partner have been   for 3 and a half years, after 2 Laparoscopyies, I have endo and also have just had staples put in my right fallopian tube due to it being filled with fluid.. Ive tried clomid for 9 months and still no joy in gettin pregnant    we decided that it was time to try IVF... So thats where we are now.. Im just started my 2nd week on Suprecur Nasal Spray, back to the hosp this friday for my 14 day scan and blood test... 
Has anyone had any side effects from the Nasal Spray, im having hot flushes, headaches and sometimes nausea but other then that i feel fine.. is this normal   

It would be great if anyone could share their experiences with me or give me a few tips on how to cope ha  

Thanks, Nic xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

hey Nic! ff is great - a real source of info....

i'm having treatment at the royal in belfast and am currently on my 2 week wait. 

On the spray i felt headachy and lightheaded and generally awful. and oh the hot flushes were awful - so yeah , what you are finding seems entirely normal! i think a lot of rest helps - and drink lots of water. ask away if you've any questions!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

nckb

congrats on joining the crazy train! when is your e/c and e/t, what clinic are you with? sorry of all the questions lol! i wish you all the luck in the world for a successful tx!

i have had the flushes, headaches, now the insomnia so i have been signed off work.

why dont you joing us on aug/sep cycle thread. great bunch of girls always there to cheer you up and answer any questions you may have!

huge hugs lmkxx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Galaxy Girl & IMK, 

Thank you both so much for coming back to me   
I dont have anyone close to me that has been tru Ivf or anything so its great to be able to come on here and see the success stories and share all the tips... 
We are attending the HARI Unit in the Rotunda Hospital in Dublin - they are very nice in there.... 
Im back this friday for my day 14 blood and scan - at my pre period scan 3 weeks ago i had a cyst on my right ovary so if that is still there this friday then ill have to have it drained (or whatever it is they do with it    - so ive still a couple of weeks to go for my e/c 
the hot flushes have only started the past day or two but other then that and the headaches (oh and the mood swings.... i feel quite normal.... is this right..  i was expecting to feel quite strange!!! 

Galaxy girl - how is your 2WW - i hear this is the worst time during the IVF I really really hope you get your BFP soon!!!!!  Is this your 1st time tryin IVF

Imk - are you on the spray at the moment aswell?? 

Just wondering what is the aug/sept cycle and how do i do that??  im completly clueless so my apolgies for being stupid ha ha      

sending you all some baby dust


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

aww huni,just on this board we have all the girls who are on dr, stimms and 2ww.

as for me i've been dr since 1july  , stimms start this fri and ec 26 aug  . i had bad mood swings 1st time this time not as bad, just a bit like bad pmt!

lmkxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

blew you some bubbles for luck


----------

